# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  إعادة تصحيح أوراق الإجابة لوجود أخطاء

## مونيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمباسم الشعبمجلس الدولة
محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالمنصورة            الدائرة الأولىمسودة الحكم الصادر بجلسة 18/6/2007فى الدعوى رقم 12655 لسنة 27 قالمقامة من: 
ضـــد 1- رئيس جامعة المنصورة 
          2- عميد كلية الآداب بجامعة المنصورة 
*الوقائــــــــــــــــع*
أقام المدعي هذه الدعوى بصحيفة أودعت قلم المحكمة بتاريخ 8/9/2005 طلب في ختامها الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء القرار الصادر بإعلان نتيجته بالسنة الرابعة كلية الآداب قسم الجغرافيا شعبة الخرائط مادة الخرائط الكنتورية الطبوغرافية وأحقيته فى إعادة مراجعة ورقة إجابته فيها مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات. 
      وقال شرحا لدعواه أنه أدى الامتحان بدرجة الليسانس قسم الجغرافيا شعبة الخرائط ونجح بتقدير عام تراكمى جيد بمجموع 695 من 880 بنسبة 78.97 %  وبطالعة درجاته فى مادة الخرائط الكنتورية الطبوغرافية  تبين أنه حاصل على 14 درجة  وهى درجة لا تعبر عن مستواه ا الحقيقى لأنه من الطلاب المتفوقين طوال دراسته و  وهو على ثقة من حدوث خطأ  خاصة وأنه فى حالة حصوله على نسبة 79 % يتم الرفع إلى 80%  بمقتضى قواعد الرأفة  حتى تتاح له فرصة التعيين معيدا خاصة وأن القسم لم يعين به معيد واحد منذ تسع سنوات وأوضح توافر ركن الاستعجال فى طلباته وأنهى صحيفة دعواه بما سلف ذكره من طلبات. 
         وتحدد لنظر الشق العاجل من الدعوى جلسة 7/11/2005 وما تلاها من جلسات على النحو الثابت بمحاضر الجلسات وفيها قدم الحاضر عن الجامعة أربع حوافظ مستندات ومذكرتى دفاع وقدم الحاضر عن المدعى حافظة مستندات ثلاث مذكرات دفاع 

                وبجلسة 15/4/2007 تقرر حجز الشق العاجل من الدعوى للحكم بجلسة اليوم وفيها صدر وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق به
*المحكمـــــــــــــــــــــة**بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات والمداولة.*           من حيث إن المدعي يهدف إلى الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا ووقف تنفيذ وإلغاء القرار الصادر من كلية الآداب –جامعة المنصورة فيما تضمنه من حصوله على  13.5 درجة من 20  فى مادة الخرائط الكنتورية بالسنة الرابعة قسم جغرافيا  للعام الدراسى 2004/2005  مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار وتنفيذ الحكم بمسودته دون إعلان وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات. 
وإذ استوفت الدعوى سائر أوضاعها الشكلية فهي مقبولة شكلا.ومن حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن ولاية محاكم مجلس الـدولـة في وقـف تنفـيـذ الـقرارات الإدارية مشتـقـة مـن ولايـتهـا في الإلـغاء وفرع منها، ومردها إلى الرقابة القانونية التي يسلطها القضاء الإداري على القرار على أساس وزنه بميزان القانون وزناً مناطه مبدأ المشروعية، إذ يتعين على القضاء الإداري ألا يوقف قراراً إدارياً إلا إذا تبين له - بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق ودون مساس بأصل الحق – أن طلب وقف التنفيذ قد توافر فيه ركنان: أولهما : ركن الجدية : ويتمثل في قيام الطعن في القرار - بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق – على أسباب جدية من حيث الواقع والقانون ، تحمل على ترجيح الحكم بإلغائه عند نظر الموضوع ، وثانيهما ركن الاستعجال بأن يكون من شأن استمرار القرار وتنفيذه نتائج يتعذر تداركها فيما لو قضى بإلغائه . 
        ومن حيث أنه عن ركن الجدية فإن المستقر عليه في أحكام القضاء الإداري أن أعمال تصحيح الامتحانات وتقدير الدرجات التى يستحقها الطالب في الامتحان هى من المسائل الفنية التى تخضع لتقدير القائمين بأعمال التصحيح طبقا لقواعد والتعليمات المنظمة لعملهم والتى يتحقق بموجبها ضبط أعمال التصحيح والمراجعة وأن الرقابة لمقررة للقضاء الإداري في هذا الشأن لا تشمل الجانب الفني في أعمال التصحيح وتقدير الدرجات المستحقة عن الإجابة باعتبار أن ذلك من الأعمال الفنية التى لا يملك القضاء أن يحل نفسه فيها محل جهة الإدارة المختصة وتجد رقابة القضاء حدها في هذا الشأن في التحقق من إتمام أعمال التصحيح بكافة أسئلة الامتحان وتمام تقدير الإجابة في أسئلة وأن الدرجات التى حصلت عليها الطالب تم رصدها وجمعها بدون ثمة أخطاء مادية طالما أن أعمال التصحيح قد تمت مطابقة للقواعد والتعليمات المنظمة لها وأنه لا يوجد ثمة انحراف في استعمال السلطة في جانب جهة الإدارة. 
      ومن حيث أن المادة 6 من اللائحة الداخلية لتنظيم أعمال الامتحانات ومكافآتها بجامعة المنصورة الصادرة بقرار مجلس الجامعة بجلسته رقم 330 في 21/1/2002 تنص على أنه يسلم أصل أسئلة الامتحان موقعا عليه من واضعيه إلى عميد الكلية أو من ينيبه فى ذلك داخل مظروف محكم الغلق ويراعى أن يتضمن أصل أسئلة الامتحان البيانات التي تكشف عنه بدقة ووضوح مثل الفرقة الدراسية – الشعبة إن وجدت – تاريخ الامتحان – اسم المادة – الزمن المحدد للامتحان – عدد الأسئلة المطلوب الإجابة عليها – الطلاب المخاطبون به.....................
وتنص المادة 9من ذات اللائحة على أن "يتولى عدد من الموظفين تحت إشراف رئيس وأعضاء الكنترول وضع الأختام اللازمة على كراسات الإجابة بحيث تشمل اسم المادة والفرقة وتاريخ الامتحان وختم سري متغير.
     وتنص المادة 21 من ذات اللائحة على أن "يشترك في تصحيح كل كراسة إجابة مصححان على الأقل ولا يتجاوز العدد أربعة إلا في الكليات التى تقتضى ظروف الدراسة بها غير ذلك وبعد موافقة نائب رئيس الجامعة لشئون التعليم والطلاب
    وتنص المادة 22 من ذات اللائحة على "أن ينقل المصحح الدرجة التي وضعها إلى المكان المخصص لها بغلاف كراسة الإجابة ويوقع عليها وعلى المصحح الأخير جمع الدرجات التى حصل عليها الطالب وتفقيطها والتوقيع على ذلك.............
    وتنص المادة 23 من ذات اللائحة على أنه "يتعين على لجان رصد الدرجات والمراجعة وبإعداد النتائج المحافظة على سرية العمل. 
وتنص المادة 24 من ذات اللائحة على أن "يجري سير العمل في لجان رصد الدرجات والمراجعة وإعداد النتائج وذلك طبقا للضوابط الآتية: .......................................
يقوم أعضاء لجنة الكنترول بإتباع الخطوات التالية وذلك قبل فض سرية كراسات الإجابة: 
أ) ..................................................  .................
ب) يتم مراجعة كراسة الإجابة من الداخل للتحقق من تصحيح كافة الأسئلة بأجزئها المختلفة فإذا تبين وجود إجابة غير مصححة، يطلب من المصحح الحضور إلى مقر لجنة الكنترول لاستكمال التصحيح مع الحفاظ تماما على سرية كراسة الإجابة ويتحتم أن يتم ذلك في وجود رئيس الكنترول المختص. 
ومن حيث أن المستفاد مما تقدم أن اللائحة أوجبت أن تتضمن ورقة الأسئلة البيانات الأساسية التي تعين الطالب على أداء الامتحان في حدود الأسئلة المطلوب الإجابة عليها بدقة ببيان عدد الأسئلة المطلوب منه الإجابة عليها وأوجب أن يتم تصحيح كل كراسة إجابة من اثنين من المصححين على الأقل لعدة أهداف تغياها مجلس الجامعة من هذا الشرط بما لا حاجة معه إلى بيانها 
           ولما كان ذلك وكان البين من ظاهر الأوراق بالقدر اللازم للفصل فى الشق العاجل من الدعوى ودون المساس بأصل طلب الإلغاء انه عند تصحيح كراسة إجابة المدعي فى مادة مادة الخرائط الكنتورية بالسنة الرابعة قسم جغرافيا  للعام الدراسى 2004/2005 أنه فى ضوء ارتفاع تقديرات الطالب فى معظم المواد ووقوع اختلاف فى طريقة تصحيح ذات الكراسة فى الجزء الواحد بأن وضع المصحح  فى الصفحات السادسة والسابعة والثامنة والعاشرة علامة  ودون تقدير أى درجة لها بما لا يمكن معه للمحكمة أن تستبين ما إذا كانت الإجابة صحيحة أم خاطئة من منظور المصحح وهو ما يقتضى  إعادة تصحيح إجابة الطالب فى هذه الكراسة عن طريق لجنة مشكلة من ثلاثة من أساتذة المادة *من غير من اشتركوا فى عملية تصحيح ومراجعة هذه الكراسة  أو النظر فى تظلمة المقدم بشأنها ومن غير من قاموا بإعداد دفاع الجامعة بشأنها* ويكون لهم تقدير الدرجات المستحقة للطالب عن إجاباته فى هذه المادة  وذلك طبقا للقواعد المقررة لعملية التصحيح بما يؤدى إلى موضوعية تقديرها لدرجات الطالب تحقيقا للغاية المرجوة من هذه الضمانات المقررة لمصلحة الطالب والعملية التعليمية   تطبيقا للقانون على وجهه الصحيح  ومن ثم يكون قرار إعلان نتيجة الطالب فى هذه المادة  قد صدر  بحسب الظاهر  من الأوراق   مخالفا لحكم القانون وعليه يكون طلب المدعى وقف تنفيذ القرار المذكور قائم على سند سليم من القانون ويضحى مرجح الإلغاء عند الفصل فى الموضوع  
ومن حيث إنه عن ركن الاستعجال فإنه مما لاشك فيه ولا مراء أن الاستمرار فى تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه يترتب عليه وبحكم اللزوم حرمان نجل المدعى من فرص العمل ومواصلة التعليم مما يؤثر السلب على مستقبله وحرمانه من حق مقرر طبقا للدستور والقانون وهى كلها أمور يتعذر تداركها فما لو قضى بعد ذلك بإلغائه
ومن حيث إنه بناء على ما تقدم يغدو طلب وقف التنفيذ الماثل قد استوى على ركنيه الجدية والاستعجال مما يتعين معه الحكم بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه مع ما يترتب على ذلك من أثار وتنفيذ الحكم بموجب مسودته بدون إعلان عملا بحكم المادة 286 من قانون المرافعات. 
ومن حيث أن من خسر طلب وقف التنفيذ يلزم بمصروفاته عملا بحكم المادة 184 من قانون المرافعات 
فلهذه الأسباب*        حكمت المحكمة*:*بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار على النحو المبين بالأسباب وألزمت جهة الإدارة مصروفات هذا الطلب وأمرت بتنفيذ الحكم* *ب**مسودته بدون إعلان وبإحالة الدعوى إلى هيئة مفوضى الدولة**لتحضيرها وإعداد** تقرير بالرأي القانوني فى موضوعها*.

----------

